
Show HN: EQCSS, the Element Query polyfill hits v1.0.0 - err4nt
https://www.npmjs.com/package/eqcss
======
paxcoder
Calling this a "polyfill" is a stretch. Not that I think the term deserves to
be protected

~~~
err4nt
Thanks, it is ambitious and introduces new features, but at the same time
getting element queries working in IE8 requires a lot of polyfilling - keep in
mind IE8 doesn't even natively support @media queries.

I think of it can be considered a polyfill and plugin at the same time, though
it's quickly turning into a language extension for CSS with things unrelated
to element queries that take advantage of the CSS scoping that the element
queries plugin makes possible.

Check out some of the features possibly coming soon:
[https://github.com/eqcss/eqcss/issues/3](https://github.com/eqcss/eqcss/issues/3)

